

Facebook Thwarts Chrome Extension for Exporting Data  - kirinkalia
http://launch.is/blog/facebook-again-wants-to-stop-data-exporting-this-time-via-go.html

======
kirinkalia
What would Facebook lose by reversing its no-export policy? Google+ might
force them to eventually anyway, might as well do it now.

------
badwetter
It's an arms race.

